# Lures



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy-

I am brand new to icefishing. I am starting from scratch. I need to know what kind of lures that you guys like to use. I don't expect for you to tell me your secret lures, but I have no idea what to buy. I know they make Jigging Rapalas and Jigging Spoons, do they work good? Should I jsut buy a varierty of different jigs? What colors work the best? Are teh glow jigs good?

Is there anything taht I can use from my open water lures? Will any of them work on ice fishing? I know the jigs will but will nething else

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey I like to use the Jigs from www.jamminjigs.com If your just getting started out there are alot of different speacie specific jigs and lures there sold in kits, you can't go wrong. Yes Jiggin Raps are good too. I usually carry an arsonal of different thing s with me out on the ice. Good Luck and let me know how you do.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think the following are lures that every ice angler should have:

Lindy Genz Worms in various sizes and colors
Lindy Fat Boys in various sizes and colors
Lindy Flyers in gold around 1/8 oz
Northland Buck Shot Rattle Spoons 1/8-1/2 oz in various colors
Swedish Pimple Spoons, Size 2 to Size 6 in various colors
Nilsmaster Hali's in big and small sizes
CJ&S Ratsos and Shrimpos in glow colors (red, chart, etc.)

Plain hooks, size 8-4 (Gamakatsu is my preferred brand, and they come in nice 25-hook packs). And split-shot from 1/64-1/8 oz/. (Water Gremlin makes a selector pack)

Both sizes of Ice Buster brand bobbers.

Experiment with other lures from there. Those will give you a good base.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I use my Northland firball jigs once in awhile and also my knuckleball jigs, from my summer selection.

It is more is the size of lure than the actual lure its self i think with icer fishing.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, NJ, we must have the same tackle box! :lol:

All very good lures...I would also add getting some single and trebble drop hooks for use on the rattle spoons.

Speaking of rattle spoons, I believe it is Lindy that makes a lure similar to the Northland Buckshot, but it's called the Rattler' Spoon--a little different shape and I like it better. The gold one without any glow paint on the back is deadly on LOW.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Say njsimonson....

Give my tackle box back j/k. Your list sounds just like my tackle box. :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx for all the replies so far. I will be going shopping this wknd to get a buncha lures that you recomended and taht I think will work good. For the jigs and other lures, Do you use glow jigs most of the time? SHould i get alot of them, a few of them, or jsut stick to regular lures? How do they light up?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

I find that when fishing in deep water ar water that is stained and in low light conditions the glow jigs seem to out produce the others. I would say that about 1/2 of my tackle is glow lures. Good luck!!! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Walleye on Devils Lake = Gold kastmaster (tipped with a minnow or just a head)

Panfish on most lakes = Small glow in the dark fat boys or genz worms (tipped with a wax worm or spike) Use a spring bobber.

Perch on most sloughs = Small to med. sized orange genz worms (tipped with minniow, minniow head, or wax worm....depends on their mood)

Pike = doesn't really matter......I think they will bite on a paper clip bent into the shape of a hook.  I usually have good luck with tip ups and smelt. However, I have also had real good luck with larger perch colored jigging raps. This method is much more fun than tip ups also!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Get glow-colored lures and then some standard gold or silver models. I also like hammered nickel and hammered blue nickel swedish pimples.


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of JB Lures' Lunar Grub. I've had far more success with that than I have with a Genz worm. I also like the buckshot rattle spoons as search lures and jigging lures when the fish are aggressive. When dead sticking I like to use a #8 red Gamakatsu hook. Not the red annodized but the red painted. I've had a lot of success on those hooks.

-Mike


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

im a huge fan of the Genz bug and the buckshot ratt. spoon.


----------

